# Black Mercedes Benz 500E



## Hlynzi (May 22, 2011)

Thought it would be interesting to post my work here on a proper collectors car.

Maybe the last one doesn´t show the quality of the job, because the weather was not that sunny.


























The gear: (without the clay and pre-clean, washing kit) **PHOTO REMOVED AS TOO LARGE**

The car was treated with an Icelandic tar cleaning product, (called turbo-sam 2000) , it works perfectly, here in Iceland if the car is used around winter time it will be very dirty, with tar spots all around the fenders front and back.

After washing with a sponge and some soap (i really do not care to use proper methods on a car that will be anyways going for a paint correction) 
Usually if it has many tar spots then i move into Autoglym Intensive tar remover (or backup: Sonax hardwax, that is a bad product for everything except tar removal and windscreen polisher (similar to RainX)

The final pre-clean step is to clay the car and wipe it off with the microfiber towel.

Next the paint correction begins, i use Meguars wool pad + Meguars #105 (2 step method, and then New horizon from Concept afterwards)
I usually do the final step out in the sun, just to get every single scratch out of the paintwork.

The final correction is removal of the super-fine scratches left behind the Meguars #105 with a foam pad and New Horizon (concept).

I then go for Autoglym high definition wax (very good value) and sometimes Extra gloss protection to make it last up to several months in these conditions here.

Anyways, one of the best cars ever made, the overall super-saloon with wide body kit, if have only one problem, that is, i own an E420 with an AMG body kit, which is not the full 500E !

If you like to view some more detailing pictures, here are some more !
http://www.stjarna.is/spjall/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=13909

With regards: from Iceland


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

awesome 50/50's. What polisher did you use?


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

great 50/50 there mate


----------



## ALM (Oct 16, 2011)

Best cars in the world ever! Want one...


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

I dont want to be rude but iam the only one that i can see holograms???


----------



## spenstar (May 11, 2010)

spiros said:


> I dont want to be rude but iam the only one that i can see holograms???


that's the first thing I noticed.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great looking car.


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

That has got to be the definition of swirls. Good job!


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks clean as, nice work!


----------



## claudiu.manda (Sep 23, 2011)

In the picture, is it your final step? What about those holograms?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That is looking fantastic, great 50/ 50, the old Mercs are great cars :thumb:


----------



## RSPSTEVE (Jun 1, 2010)

Tough crowd..lol 

I think you have done a great job on an OLD car .

Steve


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking 50/50 shots


----------



## Hlynzi (May 22, 2011)

spiros said:


> I dont want to be rude but iam the only one that i can see holograms???


I´ve been considering to got for a 2nd middle step, f.x. Diamond Cut (from Meguiars) with some foam pad.

Or maybe move my stash to 3M products. 
I don´t do this as a profession, but i like quality results, so i get some jobs because of my search of perfection.


----------



## Hlynzi (May 22, 2011)

nudda said:


> awesome 50/50's. What polisher did you use?


It was Meguiars , Ultra cut #105 . 
Than this Concept, New horizon for finalizing. 
This link contains a photo of everything exept for the Clay, (which is Meguiars to) 
http://www.simnet.is/hlynzi/bon/bon.jpg

But i believe that i will have to add f.x. Diamond cut with different pad to get the black colour perfect in the sun.


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Very Nice indeed!!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Thats a massive improvement Hlynzi! 

I'd try Megs 205 for the holograms though mate, it should clean them right up mate!


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Very good 50/50 shot :thumb:


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

very nice... big improvement:thumb:


----------

